# atlas build error



## jotawski (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have errors from pkgdb -F and the errors is


```
[~] % cat /root/ATLAS-error.scr 
gcc45 -DL2SIZE=4194304 -I/kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PI
C/include -I/kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/..//include
 -I/kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/..//include/contrib
-DAdd_ -DF77_INTEGER=int -DStringSunStyle -DATL_OS_FreeBSD -DATL_ARCH_PM -DATL_C
PUMHZ=1600 -DATL_SSE2 -DATL_SSE1 -DATL_GAS_x8632 -O -fomit-frame-pointer -fpic -
DPIC -m32 -o xcmv cgemvtune.o  ATL_cgemv.o  ATL_cgemvN_b0.o ATL_cgemvT_b0.o  ATL
_cgemvN_b1.o ATL_cgemvT_b1.o  ATL_cgemvN_bXi0.o ATL_cgemvT_bXi0.o  ATL_cgemvN_bX
.o ATL_cgemvT_bX.o /kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/lib/
libtstatlas.a /kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/lib/libat
las.a
/kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/bin/ATLrun.sh /kaitag/u
sr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/tune/blas/gemv xcmv -C 106 -l 98
 -A T  -m 1000 -n 1000 -f 0 -o res/cgemvT_106_98
      res/cgemvT_106_98 : 375.253233 MFLOPS
      res/cgemvT_106_98 : 560.525379 MFLOPS
      res/cgemvT_106_98 : 2542.270981 MFLOPS
   res/cgemvT_106_98 : 1159.35 MFLOPS
 
 
res/cgemvT_106_98 : VARIATION EXCEEDS TOLERENCE, RERUN WITH HIGHER REPS.
 
ATL_cgemvN_mm.c : 979.33
ATL_cgemvN_1x1_1.c : 1036.07
ATL_cgemvN_1x1_1a.c : 1436.22
ATL_cgemvN_2x2_0.c : 530.11
ATL_cgemvN_4x2_1.c : 580.45
ATL_gemvN_SSE.c : -1.00
 
best cgemvN : ID=3, mu=32, nu=1 at 1436.22 MFLOPS
 
ATL_cgemvT_mm.c : 794.68
ATL_cgemvT_2x2_0.c : 672.86
ATL_cgemvT_2x4_1.c : 1002.51
ATL_cgemvT_1x1_1.c : 1109.24
ATL_gemvT_SSE.c : -1.00
ATL_gemv_SSE.c : 2060.97
 
best cgemvT : ID=106, mu=1, nu=128 at 2060.97 MFLOPS
 
      50% 2052.14MFLOP  ---  100% 2465.36MFLOP
      75% 2060.97MFLOP  ---  100% 2465.36MFLOP
      87% 2454.86MFLOP  ---  100% 2465.36MFLOP
      93% 2459.92MFLOP  ---  100% 2465.36MFLOP
      96% 2456.93MFLOP  ---  100% 2465.36MFLOP
*** Error code 255
 
Stop in /kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/tune/blas/gemv.
 
*** Error code 1
 
Stop in /kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC/bin.
ERROR 734 DURING MVTUNE!!.  CHECK INSTALL_LOG/cMVTUNE.LOG FOR DETAILS.
cd /kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC ; make error_report
make -f Make.top error_report
uname -a 2>&1 >> bin/INSTALL_LOG/ERROR.LOG
gcc45 -v 2>&1  >> bin/INSTALL_LOG/ERROR.LOG
Using built-in specs.
COLLECT_GCC=gcc45
COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/local/libexec/gcc45/gcc/i386-portbld-freebsd8.1/4.5.2/l
to-wrapper
Target: i386-portbld-freebsd8.1
Configured with: ./../gcc-4.5-20101111/configure --enable-lto=no --disable-nls -
-libdir=/usr/local/lib/gcc45 --libexecdir=/usr/local/libexec/gcc45 --program-suf
fix=45 --with-as=/usr/local/bin/as --with-gmp=/usr/local --with-gxx-include-dir=
/usr/local/lib/gcc45/include/c++/ --with-ld=/usr/local/bin/ld --with-libiconv-pr
efix=/usr/local --with-system-zlib --disable-rpath --enable-libgcj --prefix=/usr
/local --mandir=/usr/local/man --infodir=/usr/local/info/gcc45 --build=i386-port
bld-freebsd8.1
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.5.2 20101111 (prerelease) (GCC)
gcc45 -V 2>&1  >> bin/INSTALL_LOG/ERROR.LOG
gcc45: '-V' option must have argument
*** Error code 1 (ignored)
gcc45 --version 2>&1  >> bin/INSTALL_LOG/ERROR.LOG
tar cf error_i386.tar Make.inc bin/INSTALL_LOG/*
gzip --best error_i386.tar
mv error_i386.tar.gz error_i386.tgz
Error report error_<ARCH>.tgz has been created in your top-level ATLAS
directory.  Be sure to include this file in any help request.
cat: ../../CONFIG/error.txt: No such file or directory
cat: ../../CONFIG/error.txt: No such file or directory
*** Error code 255
 
Stop in /kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC.
*** Error code 1
 
Stop in /kaitag/usr/ports/math/atlas/work/ATLAS/NON_THREADED_PIC.
*** Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/math/atlas.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20101127-67
80-1twv345-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'sysutils/brasero' because a requisite port 'math/atlas' failed (
specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! math/atlas    (missing header)
        * sysutils/brasero
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/portinstall sysutils/brasero
[wmc] ~#
[~] %
```

Only this information is available now.  I do not understand why I need atlas.
Thanks in advanced for any helps and  hints.


----------

